# Do I need a Pump Relay



## Stawzy32 (Feb 28, 2020)

Looking at doing a project with multiple zones, 30 psi with 7-10 GPM for each zone 3-4 PGP ultras per zone. House is running a pressure tank from a 20 GPM well on a 2 HP Submersible Pump, well is about 450 ft deep. Irrigation for the sprinklers planned to run at night. Planning on running two Rachio 16 zone controllers. Clay soil. Tall Fescue 50x90 Lawn with 5 stations.

28 Gallon 40-60 psi Pressure Tank.

Is a pump relay usually required? First project not on city water.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

@J_nick


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

What turns the pump on right now? Pressure switch? You might not need anything.

One thing that you need to check is the capacity of the well. How long to get it dry, how long to recharge, etc.

www.irrigationtutorials.com explains this way better than what I can.


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

g-man is asking the right questions. What triggers the well to turn on now? Why do you plan to run 2 rachio 16 zone controllers if your only using 5 zones?


----------

